# הגיע אף הוא



## dukaine

ליאור לוטן הגיע אף הוא כדי להתנצל.

I got this from an article in haaretz talking about Netanyahu meeting with a family that had family members that disappeared. I don't understand the placement of הוא in the sentence or why it's there. Why not just say אף כדי להתנצל? The subject and verb are already there so the הוא just seems extra.


----------



## origumi

אף הוא = also, too, as well [as Netanyahu].


----------



## dukaine

Ah, hivanti. Thanks!


----------



## hadronic

אף הוא = even him, him too, himself. 
לוטן הגיע אף הוא Loten came himself...


----------



## amikama

hadronic said:


> לוטן הגיע אף הוא Loten came himself...


I think that in this context it means "him too", not "himself". It's synonymous to גם לוטן הגיע. 
"Lotan came himself" would be לוטן הגיע בעצמו.


----------



## origumi

hadronic said:


> אף הוא = even him


I think that אף, when stands alone, means only _with_/_also_/_too_ but not _even_. The meaning _even _is derived from compounds/expressions like אפילו (= אף-אם-לו?), אף אם and alike, and only under  their influence _even_ is achieved.


----------



## hadronic

I don't know what you mean by standalone because אף precisely never stands alone . 
In the expressions you cited (אף אם, אפילו) it means "even". 
In expressions like  אף אחד, אף פעם, I believe it means "even" : (not) even one, (not) even one time. 
In expressions like אף יותר טוב, it means "even better". 

But I agree, אף הוא here surely means "him too".


----------



## origumi

hadronic said:


> I don't know what you mean by standalone because אף precisely never stands alone .


I mean the word אף when its meaning is not polluted by neighboring words, and specifically before הוא. See Strong's H637, H638.


----------



## elroy

In idiomatic English, I would say "Loten, too, came..." 

In Hebrew, can you say אף לוטן הגיע כדי להתנצל?


----------



## Drink

elroy said:


> In idiomatic English, I would say "Loten, too, came..."



I would put "too" after "came".


----------



## elroy

Drink said:


> I would put "too" after "came".


 I would do that if that was the whole sentence ("Loten came, too"); in this case, though, the sentences goes on (hence the three dots in my previous post): "Loten, too, came to apologize."


----------



## Drink

elroy said:


> I would do that if that was the whole sentence ("Loten came, too"); in this case, though, the sentences goes on (hence the three dots in my previous post): "Loten, too, came to apologize."



I would have gone with "Loten came, too, to apologize" or "Loten came to apologize, too."


----------



## elroy

Drink said:


> I would have gone with "Loten came, too, to apologize" or "Loten came to apologize, too."


 I would place "too" after "Loten" to emphasize "Loten," which is what the Hebrew original does.

"Loten came to apologize, too" expresses the meaning but doesn't have the appropriate level of emphasis.

"Loten came, too, to apologize" does not flow very well in my opinion.


----------



## Drink

elroy said:


> "Loten came to apologize, too" expresses the meaning but doesn't have the appropriate level of emphasis.



This is where intonation comes into play: "_Loten_ came to apologize, _too_." with the same pitch accent you would have placed on these two words in your variant "_Loten_, _too_, came to apologize."



elroy said:


> "Loten came, too, to apologize" does not flow very well in my opinion.



This is actually more like "_Loten_ came, _too_ (to apologize)."

If I said these out loud to you, it would make more sense.


----------



## origumi

An off-topic comment: the name is Lot*a*n, not Lot*e*n.


----------



## amikama

elroy said:


> In Hebrew, can you say אף לוטן הגיע כדי להתנצל?


Yes, but to me it sounds _a bit_ too literary for a news item... In this case I would use גם instead.


----------



## arielipi

The אף here stands as an encouraging word, the person was not expected to come, but even he came.


----------

